# Attention Sales Professionals!



## jaexplore (Jul 24, 2013)

Make your sales ability really pay. Earn what you're worth by starting your own
business in the leadership development sector.
We are a global leadership development company seeking talented professionals.
An ideal candidate would be:
• Ready to reap the financial rewards of being a business owner
• Able to work autonomously / self-motivated
• A "Big Thinker" - Seeing yourself capable of earning an executive level
income.
APPLY NOW: www.jaexploremore.com


----------

